
GitHub: A more connected universe (2017) - julien_c
https://blog.github.com/2017-10-11-a-more-connected-universe/
======
equalunique
Anyone know if it is possible to fork a repository on some other git hosting
service on github?

~~~
nerdwaller
No, not probably in the sense I think you mean (maintaining a server side
reference to an upstream, possibly including the ability to PR into the
upstream). Though most git hosting providers provide a similar concept and
it’s easy enough to have an account elsewhere if you’re going for “ease of
use” (meaning the UI management of a clone).

However you can mimic some of it manually by cloning and pushing. You’d also
need to maintain the upstream relationship manually.

~~~
w0rd-driven
To reiterate what you're saying, a fork in this instance could be nothing more
than setting up a new remote on another provider and pushing to that.

Most providers have a concept of imports that work much like a fork would.
Gitlab specifically will import the repo, wiki, issues, and likely other bits.
Everything is treated as a snapshot in time but since the repository and wiki
are both git, you can merge upstream changes later. There's also the concept
of mirroring that'll automatically push or pull changes from other providers.

I haven't done an import/fork __to __Github to know how that experience is but
I 've done a good few with Gitlab to know that it works rather well.

